
System Administrator Appreciation Day - ck2
http://wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Administrator_Appreciation_Day
======
ck2
Happy sysadmin day!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udhd9fmOdCs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udhd9fmOdCs)

Can't believe we don't get a Google doodle :-(

------
ShaneOG
The irony of the main SysAdminDay site showing DB connection errors at the
moment!

[http://sysadminday.com](http://sysadminday.com)

~~~
ck2
I knew better than to link there. Hug of death.

